# Casa Hacienda Moreyra



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Casa Hacienda Moreyra

Esta hermosa casona rural de edificios coloniales y republicanos está ubicada en pleno corazón de San Isidro









*ACOGEDORA GALERÍA. Arquerías y columnas clásicas nos invitan a disfrutar del privilegiado panorama. * 

La Casa Hacienda Moreyra es una edificación de una planta que se eleva varios metros por encima de la superficie del suelo. En el siglo XVIII desde sus galerías y balcones los condes de San Isidro podían observar estas tierras agrícolas que eran parte de sus extensos predios.

Durante la segunda mitad del siglo XVIII, y la primera mitad del XIX se construyó gran parte de este complejo residencial que armoniza el diseño barroco de la portada de la capilla, con el estilo neoclásico que se impone en el edificio principal.









*ELEGANTES SALONES. El tono azul de sus muros contrasta con el dorado de sus espejos y con las pinturas coloniales. (Fotos: Juan Francisco Melgar) * 

En 1972 fue declarada monumento histórico y artístico. Aunque ha sufrido varios sismos, restauraciones y transformaciones, ha llegado hasta nosotros conservando el carácter que tuvo en su origen. La galería principal, sus balcones, el mirador, sus grandes salones y el patio posterior han retenido la atmósfera de otra época, embellecida con los portones coloniales y con el hermoso mobiliario con que está adornada hoy la casa, que ha adquirido renovada vida con el restaurante que lleva su nombre y que está a cargo de la familia Puga. 










Actualmente la casona ha sido restaurada y acondicionada. Todos sus grandes y bellos portones han sido abiertos para crear la mayor cantidad de espacios. La casona está decorada con hermosos muebles de madera y pinturas coloniales prestados por el INC a través de un acuerdo por el cual el restaurante se compromete a la restauración de las piezas a cambio de que sean exhibidas. 

El ingreso a esta gran edificación es a través de un amplio patio donde se encuentra la capilla y el pozo de agua --las construcciones más antiguas de la casa--. Para llegar a la residencia se accede por escaleras dobles hacia la gradería desde donde se aprecia el jardín delantero. Desde este espacio llegamos a los ambientes interiores de la casa que cuentan con altos techos y pisos de madera, decorados sus muros con grandes espejos enmarcados en pan de oro y muebles de madera tallada. Los ambientes laterales son más pequeños y privados, decorados con pinturas y muebles de la época colonial. 









*BAR. Sus techos están decorados con bellas pinturas de arcángeles. * 

Según el arquitecto Luis Villacorta Santamato, el estilo virreinal de la casa se caracteriza por la presencia de elementos ornamentales típicos del barroco como las molduras de las ventanas cuidadosamente trabajadas, las bellas portadas y las arquerías de medio punto. Asimismo el arquitecto Villacorta asevera que la altura de las habitaciones permite disfrutar de ambientes espaciosos y atractivos, y el amplio jardín que rodea la casa sirve de marco para realzar la composición volumétrica del edificio. 

María Helena Tord Velasco


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No sabía que esta construcción era colonial, por fuera se ve simple pero bastante bonita.

Practicamente San Isidro tiene construcciones de todas las épocas de nuestra historia, desde huacas, casonas coloniales y republicanas, hasta modernos edificios residenciales y financieros.

Me imagino que el restaurante deba ser carito.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El restaurante es algo caro, pero bastante bueno e interesante, se especializan en la típica cocina limeña.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me imagino que se llenará de turistas, el entorno es bonito, desde allí se deba ver la Iglesia del Pilar, y todos los edificios, mostro.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Claro, esa zona me fascina, es una de las mas tradicionales de San Isidro, el Olivar al lado, una casa hacienda colonial, una iglesia de 1948, un centro comercial ochentero, boutiques, restaurantes y cafés en edificios antiguos y modernos, calles adoquinadas, un ovalo con palmeras y una pileta...y muestras de arte contemporaneo en plena calle...

Esa zona del Ovalo del Pilar es simplemente hermoso.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lo Sanisidrino te brota por los poros Jota  pero es cierto esa zona es de las mejores.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Lo Sanisidrino te brota por los poros Jota  pero es cierto esa zona es de las mejores.


jejeje...claro, no es por nada, pero somos el primer distrito del Perú en todo sentido.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Nunca he entrado a ese lugar, por fuera, se ve muy bonito, la proxima vez que valla a Lima, lo hare.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

La fachada se parece al hotel mossone de ica


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Siempr ehe visto esa casa pero nunca le presté mucha atención, tiene harta historia y está en un muy buen estado, me parece chevere que se sepa mantaner en buenas condiciones parte de nuestra historia y con esta casa me doy cuenta que san isidro no es solo modernidad


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

seria interesante dejar como la casa hacienda Moreyra a algunas casas hacienda de provincias, abandonadas tras la destructiva reforma agraria. Hasta donde me acuerdo la casa de hacienda Montalvan en Ica (cuyo ultimo propietario fue Pedro Beltran) estaba en completo abandono. Los gobiernos municipales y regionales deberian de convertirlas en atractivos turisticos............


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sin embargo, hay varias haciendas que han sido recuperadas, muchas se han convertido en hoteles y restaurantes...en Ica hay varias, sobretodo las vitivinícolas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

me encanta ver monumentos historicos muy bien conservados y que se le de uso como medio para su constante conservacion, una practica muy efectiva que la misma carta de Venecia permite siendo esta protectora de patrimonios desde lo fisico hasta el uso tradicional !


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Me parece que en el caso de Ica a la par del progreso de la agroexportacion se han recuperado varias casas hacienda, pero en el norte la situacion debe ser otra, varias fincas deben de estar en ruinas, alguien sabe como estan las de las grandes azucareras cayalti, tuman, casa grande, la de la hacienda Roma???(que si no me equivoco fue de la familia Larco.......)


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La comida ahi es cara, pero buena y el entorno es bonito acogedor y te llena de nostàlgias... San Isidro cuando caminas por sus calles, te da muchas y hermozas sorpresas, siempre que he podido camino por todos esos lugares


----------

